

Visit the skeletal remains of a cold war weapon - DanBC
http://triggur.org/silo/

======
josh-skidmore
The navigation was a bit difficult, but the site is interesting. Going "to the
map" ([http://triggur.org/silo/map.html](http://triggur.org/silo/map.html))
makes it a little easier to navigate.

~~~
nextw33k
That's how things were designed back then. Its more of a choose your own
adventure layout.

------
McDiesel
More like visit the skeletal remains of teh late 90's internet...

~~~
Malic
Hey, the FONT tag and TABLE-based layout was good enough for his site, it
should be good enough for you! :)

~~~
jack-r-abbit
I'll happily overlook the font tag and tables. But for the love of all things
holy... that background image.

